# Removing decals



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Hello all

The decals on the front of our Hymer have become a little frayed (weather + overhanging branches probably) and I want to remove them.

Any suggestions as to the best way to do it?

Thanks

Harry


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

Warm up with a hair dryer then peel off
May need some tar remover to remove all the stickiness


----------



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

Eddie Stobart uses an industrial hair dryer to remove the wrapping off the wagons before selling them on. Maybe a hair dryer, but do not keep it in one place for very long.

Colin


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

Harry, the wifes hair dryer will do, put it on blow hot, but keep it well back from the surface , just enough that the transfers are getting some heat and they will peel off easily, once removed, pour some petrol onto a cloth and rub over bonnet, this will remove any residue, then sponge it all down.

John


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

A high pressure washer will also do the job if you are not careful :roll: :roll: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks all.

Harry


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Harry, if you are not planning to renew them you need to be aware that there will still be "evidence" of where they were usually either a slightly different colour or a noticeable different surface. 
If they have not been in place for very long this will not be the case.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks John. Yes, I'd thought that would be the case and I'd use one of the body fresheners to reduce the differences, following up with new decals that I have not yet sourced - not Hymer ones but something a bit more interesting...

Harry


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Seeker said:


> Thanks John. Yes, I'd thought that would be the case and I'd use one of the body fresheners to reduce the differences, following up with new decals that I have not yet sourced - not Hymer ones but something a bit more interesting...
> 
> Harry


You can have a copy of my avatar photo if you think it is interesting enough. :lol:

I suppose it depends how 8O big you blow it up.


----------



## 79144will (Sep 8, 2010)

To seeker ,to remove these you should use a wallpaper steamer , and when cold a buffer pad with some paint restorer,works a treat regards Bill


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks 747, that's a really kind offer.

No doubt you've seen on the front of some vans the huge picture of a young lady sunning herself in a bikini. Very eye-catching. I was thinking more along those lines.

Harry


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I took the faded and dated looking stickers off mine with boiling water. The 'clean bit' as unexposed to sun/weather etc required a good application of T Cut. You can just about see where they were if you look closely but its certainly better than its appearance before hand.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Ouch 1302! How did you manage that?

Harry


----------



## Nodge (Aug 31, 2006)

Obviously each to thier own and all that but I have yet to see any standard motorhome decals that I would have out of choice.

Going to events such as Le Mans and European formula 1 races we see a lot of motorhomes that have been individualized with decals and quite frankly the people who think up the dull brown and green swirls we get on vans in the UK could do with some inspiration.

Like I said I realize some people might like it like that and all power to them but I can't help feeling we could all do with a bit of "funking up"


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

Nodge said:


> Obviously each to thier own and all that but I have yet to see any standard motorhome decals that I would have out of choice.
> 
> Going to events such as Le Mans and European formula 1 races we see a lot of motorhomes that have been individualized with decals and quite frankly the people who think up the dull brown and green swirls we get on vans in the UK could do with some inspiration.
> 
> Like I said I realize some people might like it like that and all power to them but I can't help feeling we could all do with a bit of "funking up"


Are you going to Le Mans this year Nodge? If so which camping area, we are at Beausejour from Monday.


----------



## Nodge (Aug 31, 2006)

I am, we normally end up on Beausejour too but this year we went for ACO membership and are on the Passion 24 site next to Tetre Rouge.


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

What sort of decal design do you find acceptable??


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Must agree with Nodge about standard decals - they are rubbish - almost embarrassing.

The front of ours looks more white van like now so more anonymous and less likely when approaching to alert the local highwaymen that there's a fresh batch of lambs for the slaughter.

Harry


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

Nodge said:


> I am, we normally end up on Beausejour too but this year we went for ACO membership and are on the Passion 24 site next to Tetre Rouge.


Have a good time, be interested in your views of that site as have never stayed at Tetre Rouge.


----------



## Nodge (Aug 31, 2006)

Arrachogaidh said:


> What sort of decal design do you find acceptable??


I find them all "acceptable" but just dull and unimaginative in comparison to our European neighbours.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Nodge said:


> I can't help feeling we could all do with a bit of "funking up"


That's one of the reasons we like our van


----------



## Nodge (Aug 31, 2006)

Kev1 said:


> Nodge said:
> 
> 
> > I can't help feeling we could all do with a bit of "funking up"
> ...


Kev, Your van is exactly what I meant, it stands out and looks different to everything else. Did you get it done yourself or buy it like that?


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Hobby manufactured it like that.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

WD40 can be used on vinyl decals..


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*decals*

Take a trip to Morroco and get your own painting put on, or chose your own design from the book, this was our choice 8)


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Not shy to be recognized -- if you see me wave.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

My Hymer has a decal on the door that says TRAMP. When I picked it up at the dealership my loving sister chirped up "look they've put your name on it!". If the cap fits.......
Viv


----------



## nodrogski (Nov 23, 2011)

*Hymer decals*

be careful using chemicals and heat, Hymer top section is glassfiber as is bonnet,wings and rear top section


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*decals*

what is the best way to fix new decals
GEOMAR


----------



## nodrogski (Nov 23, 2011)

*Fixing decals*

Moisten suface to be adhered to and then peel back part of the backing from the decal and 'float' the decal into position then using a plastic squeegy smooth exposed part removing air bubbles until stuck then peeling back rest of backing squeegy rest of decal.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Nodge (Aug 31, 2006)

When you peel off the old decals/stickers and cleaned up, there is always some discolourisation (probably not a word) or ghosting where the old stickers went. Does anyone know how to eradicate this or at least reduce it?


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Answer earlier on in thread.

Phil


----------

